# DWA for a dwarf african crocodile



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello,

I've been a member on here for some time, don't often post but I've read quite a few of the threads within this section of the forum (including all of the sticky threads).

I am looking to weigh up the 'pro's and cons' of getting a dwarf african crocodile. I have had experiance in the past of keeping a speccy when I was living in Holland a few years ago and have good background experiance keeping numerous reptiles and most recently I kept a lot of poison dart frogs. 

I am a homeowner and can afford to keep this kind of animal (vets bills, cost of enclosure, animal etc not an issue).

Having just bought another house (again!) I'm not looking to get a dwarf croc.

The council in my area is next to useless, they don't really know what is required other than the £173 they would like to charge me. The H+S officer who also needs to pop by can't tell me what is 'required' to keep such and animal either so I am holding off buying any equipment or setting up any such tank until I have concrete information as to what will allow me to keep a dwarf african crocodile. (there is no point in me creating a large 50/50 tank, only to find it is 1foot square to small etc...)

I've phoned the RSPCA upon the advice of the council, quite why they wanted me to do this I'm not sure but they're advice was "don't keep one." Which was helpful.

There has been no mention of liability insurance as a requirement from my council, though I've had a quote from exotics direct for £80 odd pounds, which seems 'high' considering the low risks from the type animal. It would be kept in the house, secure in a tank to which only I would be able to get to it.

There has been no advise as to enclosure they require, location of enclosure or anything really.

Can anyone point me in the right direction as to what design of enclosure allowed you to gain access to a DWA licence? I know what a young dwarf african crocodile will require (UV, heat lamp, water and land, diet etc) but what will keep my council numpties happy...

Many thanks,

Jon


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Jon,

I would advise getting info from as many good sources as you can and then sending your DWA application with all sections completed in full. The onus is on the council to educate themselves as to whether your proposal is satisfactory. If they do not know what is appropriate, then they need to consult a knowledgable person.

The sort of info you will need is the size of the enclosure that you intend to keep the animal in, the method of heating/providing UV, the security of the vivarium, how the pool area will be filtered and drained.

As an example you could build an enclosure with 1/3 land area, 2/3 water, mercury vapour lamp for basking above the land area, ceramic system (with stat) above the water set to provide an ambient night time temp and warm the pool at night. A filter for the pool and lock on the entrance to the enclosure would be advisable.

You will need to have signage in appropriate places advising of the type of animal (scientific and common name), its potential for injury, who to contact in the event of an emergency (names and numbers). Signage should be placed on the entrance to the room and the enclosure itself.

It would be good to have a plan for removing the animal from the premises for vets visits etc. such as having a secure, lockable container.

It may also be a good idea to ensure that you have standard safety features such as fire extinguishers, smoke detectors, emergency exit signage etc. to further demonstrate that you are a responsible, safety conscious individual.


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

If I was to purchase a young croc, which I would think a large aquarium would be more than enough for his/her early days, would this kind of 'tank' be enough for them, or do I need to rebuild my garage and build a swimming pool on the back yard to show im serious?!

Everything is restricted in this country, I've got a driving licence, shotgun licence, firearms licence and now this! Paperwork pah.


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

The amount of space you afford an animal is always going to be subject to debate. For a hatchling dwarf crocodile, at say 6-7 inches, you would obviously need a far smaller enclosure than for an adult. A large aquarium set-up would be absolutely fine IMO. A 6 x 2 x 2 should be good for the first few years. It would be great for your application if you can demonstrate that you have the space and forethought to provide for the animal as it grows, however. My young-un is 18 inches to 2 feet nose-to-tail, I intend to provide it a room to itself in time, or a garage based enclosure.

In an aquarium set-up, you can provide floating land areas so the animal has the ability to swim underneath these as well as climbing up onto them, thus maximising space. Eventually the animal will appreciate more space of course - but I see no need to provide this for a baby. I used a glass lined vivarium at first but would recommend a custom made aquarium using 6 mm glass initially. In time, a plastic/fibreglass pool set in a wooden enclosure would work well. 

I am a recent license holder who has received advice from a very experienced keeper. You should seek advice from as many sources as possible. I am sure others will chip in at some point.

: victory:


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks again for the reply.

I guess I'll have to 'play the game' with the council now, I'll keep you posted on how it develops.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

So I thought you'd like to hear how I'm getting on with this application.

Sort of wishing I hadnt bothered now and can see why so many people keep these without a licence (although I won't be doing this).

The lady at my council is now popping over with 2 other staff to talk to me about the 'requirements'.

When I asked them what the requirements they are setting for this animal are, they could not tell me "We'll work around you and the space avaliable..." I was told... A bit wishy washy but okay.

They're sending three people over!!! As "three pairs of eyes are better than one", after thinking about this for a little while I can only assume that they think I have this animal here already or tehy are expecting to find a croc farm in my back garden or similar?

So the poeple that are going to control my licence:

can't tell me what they require (despite being sent numerous care sheets on the animal in question)
can't tell me what the next step is regarding the application
can't explain to me why 3 peeople are attending my house
can't tell me if the vet they use can visit


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*african crocodile*

know where you coming from mate!!some of the things my council said to me to give you another idea of a different council!!
.you will have to have animal before we give you a licence!
.dont know how much its goin to cost?
.they walk in my house seen my water dragon set-up and the vet said is it in there?(no joke)the viv is 8'hx4'w:lol2:
.vet-thats a nice spec camien....i said its not its a african dwarf,he then said he would go back and look it up on google:gasp:

one thing i will say its worth it in the end to get a african dwarf!!there somthing else......


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

GJUK said:


> Everything is restricted in this country, I've got a driving licence, shotgun licence, firearms licence and now this! Paperwork pah.


To be fair, though, I'd rather most people have to be assessed before being given a ton of metal that can do 150mph, a shotgun, hunting rifles or crocodiles. I mean, have you spent time with the general public? Last year 500 people required medical assistance for biscuit-related injuries. Genuinely. 

"Seven per cent admitted to have been bitten while feeding a tasty biscuit morsel to a pet or “other wild animal”. The most extreme example of biscuit-related mishap, however, was the case of the man who got stuck in wet concrete after wading in to retrieve a stray biscuit."


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

thank jamontoast crocodiles don't eat biscuists then!!


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

Khaos said:


> I mean, have you spent time with the general public?


Ha ha, very good point.

I really do think they assume I've got this, which is part of the reason why they're sending so many people over. Either that or a few want to pop over and see what kind of a mad person wants to own such an animal.

...Wait til I show them my ali snapper!


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

GJUK said:


> Ha ha, very good point.
> 
> I really do think they assume I've got this, which is part of the reason why they're sending so many people over. Either that or a few want to pop over and see what kind of a mad person wants to own such an animal.
> 
> ...Wait til I show them my ali snapper!


Haha do you have any other pets you can 'entertain' them with?

"Does anyone mind holding this burmese python? He's fine as long as you hold perfectly still..."


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

So, I've had m council visit today, the sent three staff over to look at my property, as me the normal questions

"what will you feed it"
"where will you keep it"
"why do you want one"
"how will you clean it"
"who will look after it when you are ill"
"where will you house it when its 'big' "
"will you be walking this around the street"

etc etc.

All went quite well, the next step is for them to contact the vet, ask him for what he thinks is required size wise for this kind of animal. I've told them a 4x2x2 tank to start with.

Then I get the nod from them.

...Then I can build the tank up.

.......Then it gets the nod from a vet after a visit.

............Then I can get a croc. All being well.

 Still, we're makin' progress.

Jon


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*african dwarf crocodile?*

hi,if you don't mind me asking?where are you getting your african dwarf crocodile from as i am after a male one anywhere from about 1'-3' max?
im not a dreamer i allready have 3ft female and have the money to buy another and look after it!!
thanks gavin!!


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

Hope to find a breeder in Hamm later this year all being well. Suggest you ask the question in a nother thread though, you might get a better response.

Jon


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

emerald exotics in witney has a lovely dwarf african on display - not sure if it is for sale - but I suspect Steve (owner) could get you one if you wanted.


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

sharpstrain said:


> emerald exotics in witney has a lovely dwarf african on display - not sure if it is for sale - but I suspect Steve (owner) could get you one if you wanted.


Thanks friend. 

If I ask enough people I'm sure to find one!

Ta,

Jon


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

GJUK said:


> Thanks friend.
> 
> If I ask enough people I'm sure to find one!
> 
> ...


 
[email protected] . Tell him Tim suggested you contact him


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

sharpstrain said:


> [email protected] . Tell him Tim suggested you contact him


Thank you, I phoned him before you posted this but I did speak with him. Nice chap, pointed me to Shaun and Cocs of the world.co.uk.

Neither have any at this time but thanks again.

Jon


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

GJUK said:


> Thank you, I phoned him before you posted this but I did speak with him. Nice chap, pointed me to Shaun and Cocs of the world.co.uk.
> 
> Neither have any at this time but thanks again.
> 
> Jon


 
ah OK - he has a lovely baby in his shop - guess he is keeping him. Steve is a good guy


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

sharpstrain said:


> ah OK - he has a lovely baby in his shop - guess he is keeping him. Steve is a good guy


Shop pet so I understand, from the adult pair which are at 'crocodiles of the world.co.uk'.

Cheers

Jon


----------

